# What treats can you give wethers and does?



## Jea (Aug 27, 2016)

Our goats LOVE animal crackers, but I don't want to give them animal cracker if they're bad for them.

Can you let me know what you give as treats, and if you give different treats for males vs female goats?

My kids love to go out and give them treats and sometimes their friends will be over and of course, they want to treat them, so it would be nice to know the best choices.

thx


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 27, 2016)

we give animal crackers as a treat- almost all our goats like them....we don't give many and not often.

we also picked up a small bag of goat treats made by mana pro and most of our goats seem to like them.

dandelion plants are liked by our goats so my kids will pull the weeds from places the goats can go and feed them.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 27, 2016)

My goaties love raisins...  you could have your children offer one raisin at a time, like 10 raisins to each goat, so it would seem as though the goats are getting a lot and the children are giving a lot... but they really aren't.


----------



## TAH (Aug 27, 2016)

My like a lot of different things,
Raisins 
Peanuts
Almonds
Alfalfa pellets 
Dried snap peas
Coconut shreds
And banana chips. Mine like a lot more but things are there favs.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 27, 2016)

I use horse treats.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 18, 2016)

We give ours alfalfa pellets, alfalfa-oat pellets, acorns...in season...and Fritos (original)....if ya have wethers ya want to stay away from giving them very much grain because of urinary calculi...so limit amount of Fritos, but the extra salt is good cause it makes them drink more water....ours truly Love honeysuckle and sweet gum leaves...if your doe is milked or bred then give her grain by herself....Happy Goating!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 18, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> We give ours alfalfa pellets, alfalfa-oat pellets, acorns...in season...and Fritos (original)....if ya have wethers ya want to stay away from giving them very much grain because of urinary calculi...so limit amount of Fritos, but the extra salt is good cause it makes them drink more water....ours truly Love honeysuckle and sweet gum leaves...if your doe is milked or bred then give her grain by herself....Happy Goating!!


It's not the grain that causes the urinary calculi, it's the incorrect Calcium/ phosphorus ratio. If the feed you are giving is already set at a ratio of 2:1 (and ours has added ammonium chloride, too) you should be okay. Alfalfa has a lot of calcium!m which can cause uc if too much and Frito's have corn which is super high in phosphorus. But, like you said, keeping things in small amounts is always good when giving a treat.


----------

